# Oomph coffee cup doesn't fit in cup holders



## Diggy87 (Sep 20, 2017)

So I love my oomph for simplicity and a grab and go coffee but the major issue I have is that it doesn't fit in any of the cup holders in my car. I have also tried it in a couple of the cup holders that Halfords sell to no avail.

If the oomph is designed for travel surely one of the key points when designing the product would be 'it fits in a cup holder'


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Diggy87 said:


> So I love my oomph for simplicity and a grab and go coffee but the major issue I have is that it doesn't fit in any of the cup holders in my car. I have also tried it in a couple of the cup holders that Halfords sell to no avail.
> 
> If the oomph is designed for travel surely one of the key points when designing the product would be 'it fits in a cup holder'


Have you tried changing your car? That might solve it


----------



## Diggy87 (Sep 20, 2017)

dfk41 said:


> Have you tried changing your car? That might solve it


 Thinking about it, it seems a really good reason to upgrade


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Could be quite a nice way to spend a weekend, visiting all the car dealers with your Oomph....


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Fits the door pocket of my van perfectly... Get a camper ?


----------

